# Create your own workout



## Jeekinz (Dec 16, 2008)

I found this site looking for different workouts/excercises.  Fitness.com - Free Exercises, Fitness Equipment, Customized Workout, Fitness Programs, Fitness Articles, Beauty Fitness, Weight Loss, Weight Training, Diet Plans

You can select the muscle group you want to focus on, add it to your workout, then print it out.  You can add the number of reps and sets, and it shows you how to perform the excercise correctly.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 16, 2008)

sounds great Jeekins, thanks. I dont do real well without a plan written out for me..... and a personal trainer was not gonna happen anytime soon!


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 16, 2008)

I chose 7-8 different excercises and I'll figure out the reps/sets after I give it a shot.


----------

